# Cristiano Ronaldo vuole lasciare il Real Madrid. Juve pronta.



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid. 

La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione per cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



CVD. La tragedia sta per consumarsi.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione per cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Sto ridendo nervosamente, davvero non so più cosa dire...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Se è così l'hanno già preso.


----------



## PheelMD (4 Luglio 2018)

Sta assumendo i contorni della trattativa Ronaldinho, che sappiamo tutti come finì. Speriamo non ci sia lo stesso epilogo.


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

È già della Juve. Ronaldo già lo disse dopo la finale. Cambierà squadra; e la Juve è destinazione gradita.


----------



## andrèsilva95 (4 Luglio 2018)

sky dice che la riunione mendes\florentino è in corso
altri invece affermano che mendes non sia ancora in spagna
mah


----------



## davidelynch (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Degno epilogo per una giornata ricca di notizie di melma.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Che tragedia. Che delusione. Che rabbia. Che invidia. E non mi venite a dire che fa bene al calcio italiano, perchè il vero milanista oggi sta scoppiando di invidia per questa trattativa. Perchè? Perchè questa trattativa segna ormai il solco insuperabile che si è creato tra noi e loro, un solco che neanche in 7-8 anni di gestione oculata riesci a superare.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Continuo a non capire perché il Real dovrebbe darlo via per 100 miseri milioni.
A queste indiscrezioni alla Bar Giggia continuo a non credere per niente.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

Dybala-Ronaldo-Costa 

vs


berardi-zaza- mr x(altro cesso a caso) ahahahah


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime news da Marca (versione online): rottura totale ed insanabile tra Perez e Ronaldo. Non si tratta di un problema di soldi, ma di atteggiamenti del presidente madridista: Ronaldo infatti ha ritenuto che il prezzo di 100 milioni fatto da Perez a gennaio per liberarlo talmente basso da ritenerlo un insulto; ma la goccia che avrebbe fatto traboccare il vaso sarebbe stato il continuo ammiccamento di Perez a Neymar, che ha mandato su tutte le furie il fuoriclasse portoghese. Perez inoltre ritiene che Ronaldo non possa ripetere a 33 anni la stagione appena conclusa e non pare quindi intenzionato ad aumentare l’ingaggio. 
L’idea della Juventus nasce in CR7 durante la partita di Torino, a marzo, in cui Ronaldo rimase davvero colpito dall’applauso del pubblico dello Stadium.
Marca sottolinea che la clausola da 100 milioni esiste e si chiede se questo non sia stato un clamoroso errore di valutazione di Perez. *


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Quindi la “clausola” prima la voleva CR7 perché non aveva ottenuto il ritocco di ingaggio, ora l’ha messa Perez, così per masochismo, e Ronaldo se l’è presa.

Domani uscirà che la clausola l’ha fatta mettere Marotta per indennizzo dell’eliminazione Champions


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Quindi la “clausola” prima la voleva CR7 perché non aveva ottenuto il ritocco di ingaggio, ora l’ha messa Perez, così per masochismo, e Ronaldo se l’è presa.
> 
> Domani uscirà che la clausola l’ha fatta mettere Marotta per indennizzo dell’eliminazione Champions



Non so davvero più cosa pensare, fosse vero la Juve avrebbe avuto una serie di botte di culo impressionanti.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che tragedia. Che delusione. Che rabbia. Che invidia. E non mi venite a dire che fa bene al calcio italiano, perchè il vero milanista oggi sta scoppiando di invidia per questa trattativa. Perchè? Perchè questa trattativa segna ormai il solco insuperabile che si è creato tra noi e loro, un solco che neanche in 7-8 anni di gestione oculata riesci a superare.



La frase che tutti ripetono sul calcio italiano è la più fastidiosa. Mi ricorda quelli che ogni volta che la juve gioca in Champions ci vogliono obbligare a tifarla. 
Che beneficio ha il calcio italiano nell'avere una squadra che vince da 7 anni a mani basse e vincerà ancora per altri 20-30 anni? Che beneficio ho io tifoso di un'altra squadra nel vedere la mia squadra costantemente violentata ogni volta che li affronta?
Un discorso del genere l'avrei capito se Ronaldo fosse andato all'inter, non alla juve...


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non so davvero più cosa pensare, fosse vero la Juve avrebbe avuto una serie di botte di culo impressionanti.



Il mio pensiero?

Ronaldo vuole una nuova sfida. Durante l’affare Cancelo Mendes ha messo la pulce nell’orecchio di Marotta (se ci sono secondi fini non so). La Juve sta valutando se economicamente è sostenibile. Non c’è nessuna clausola (al limite una intesa tra gentiluomini, ma credo solo in caso di cessione USA o simili). La Juve può offrire solo 100 (più la commissione, credo esosa, e l’ingaggio richiesto). Il Real proporrà rinnovo a cifre alte o cessione a prezzi di mercato, con Mendes che potrà contare soltanto su un ingaggio “basso” attualmente stipulato ma dovrà virare su altri lidi.

Ribadisco, se la Juve potesse garantire 160-180 milioni al Real, 25-30 a Mendes e 30 a CR7, si può fare.
Onestamente credo che cifre minori siano fuori mercato per ciò che comporta l’affare.

E credo la Juve non voglia (più che non possa) rischiare così


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La frase che tutti ripetono sul calcio italiano è la più fastidiosa. Mi ricorda quelli che ogni volta che la juve gioca in Champions ci vogliono obbligare a tifarla.
> Che beneficio ha il calcio italiano nell'avere una squadra che vince da 7 anni a mani basse e vincerà ancora per altri 20-30 anni? Che beneficio ho io tifoso di un'altra squadra nel vedere la mia squadra costantemente violentata ogni volta che li affronta?
> Un discorso del genere l'avrei capito se Ronaldo fosse andato all'inter, non alla juve...



secondo te la juve senza cr7 non vince di nuovo il campionato?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo te la juve senza cr7 non vince di nuovo il campionato?



Chissà... Magari tutto l ambiente va in depressione per il mancato acquisto


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

*El Chiringuito conferma: Cristiano Ronaldo si sente stanco. Non vuole guerre col club ed è pronto ad assumersi la responsabilità della sua scelta. Sente che è arrivato il momento di voltare pagina.*


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

*Altre novità da El Chiringuito: Ronaldo è ormai fuori dal Real Madrid. Ha detto a Jorge Mendes che non vuole più continuare questa guerra contro il Real. C'è lo 0.1% di possibilità che rimanga a Madrid.*


----------



## andrèsilva95 (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La frase che tutti ripetono sul calcio italiano è la più fastidiosa. Mi ricorda quelli che ogni volta che la juve gioca in Champions ci vogliono obbligare a tifarla.
> Che beneficio ha il calcio italiano nell'avere una squadra che vince da 7 anni a mani basse e vincerà ancora per altri 20-30 anni? Che beneficio ho io tifoso di un'altra squadra nel vedere la mia squadra costantemente violentata ogni volta che li affronta?
> Un discorso del genere l'avrei capito se Ronaldo fosse andato all'inter, non alla juve...



assolutamente d'accordo... il monopolio non è mai un bene, sia esso nel calcio o in qualsiasi altro settore
qua non si parla solo di un'operazione tecnica, già di per se deprimente per gli avversari 
ma è un'operazione che coinvolge ogni aspetto, soprattutto economico: la juve è lontana anni luce dalle big europee in tema di introiti commerciali; beh con un'operazione de genere il fatturato salirebbe in modo assurdo nel giro di pochi anni, allargando ancora di più la forbice tra la juve e le altre, già enorme. Insomma è un'operazione che fa bene solo alla juve, non sicuramente agli altri


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma Mendes manda whatsapp si giornalisti mentre parla con Perez?


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2018)

secondo me domani succede il finimondo, in un modo o nell'altro si sbloccherà tutto, certo che un conto è Mosè Bargiggia ma se è marca a confermare che la clausola esiste, marca è praticamente l'ufficio stampa del Real...


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma com'era la storia che Miracessi diceva che in Italia giocatori di un certo livello non arrivano più?


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Il mio pensiero?
> 
> Ronaldo vuole una nuova sfida. Durante l’affare Cancelo Mendes ha messo la pulce nell’orecchio di Marotta (se ci sono secondi fini non so). La Juve sta valutando se economicamente è sostenibile. Non c’è nessuna clausola (al limite una intesa tra gentiluomini, ma credo solo in caso di cessione USA o simili). La Juve può offrire solo 100 (più la commissione, credo esosa, e l’ingaggio richiesto). Il Real proporrà rinnovo a cifre alte o cessione a prezzi di mercato, con Mendes che potrà contare soltanto su un ingaggio “basso” attualmente stipulato ma dovrà virare su altri lidi.
> 
> ...



Però Marca continua ad insistere che questa storia della clausola è vera. Parlano addirittura di una scrittura privata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Ma l'han già preso dai. Questi giocatori non decidono il loro destino da una riunione, certi movimenti che smuovono tonnellate di banconote li pianificano da mesi.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però Marca continua ad insistere che questa storia della clausola è vera. Parlano addirittura di una scrittura privata.



Mi sembra strana la cosa.
Ma ripeto, anche essendoci (e non ci credo) dubito abbia limitazioni così facilone...
Cedere a 100 milioni, che sia PSG o Juve o Tottenham, porta i tifosi (e il Real ha azionariato popolare) a chiedere la testa di Perez.
Posso capire una clausola bonaria e per riconoscenza se decide di andare a svernare a Hollywood.
Ma alla Juve (in Europa in generale) proprio no


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma com'era la storia che Miracessi diceva che in Italia giocatori di un certo livello non arrivano più?



Zaza.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La frase che tutti ripetono sul calcio italiano è la più fastidiosa. Mi ricorda quelli che ogni volta che la juve gioca in Champions ci vogliono obbligare a tifarla.
> Che beneficio ha il calcio italiano nell'avere una squadra che vince da 7 anni a mani basse e vincerà ancora per altri 20-30 anni? Che beneficio ho io tifoso di un'altra squadra nel vedere la mia squadra costantemente violentata ogni volta che li affronta?
> Un discorso del genere l'avrei capito se Ronaldo fosse andato all'inter, non alla juve...



Gli juventini quando fanno così vogliono solo gongolare, fare gli splendidi...


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

In Spagna ne sono veramente parecchio convinti della storia della clausola. Sto guardando la trasmissione e da quello che ho capito non se ne capacitano.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> In Spagna ne sono veramente parecchio convinti della storia della clausola. Sto guardando la trasmissione e da quello che ho capito non se ne capacitano.



Che pollo l'amico Florentino


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

E il City spende 50 per jorginho e 70 per Mahrez...


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Intanto l’agente di Higuain dice che l’argemtino sta bene a Torino


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Il Giornale: La Juve presenterà Ronaldo nella data simbolica del 7/7.


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

Per sdrammatizzare, ma neanche tanto, Pompiloo dice che ha fatto già le visit mediche a Montcarlo )))))))

Comunque, credo proprio che ci fosse una clausola sul contratto, e che Perez sia stato messo alle strett da Mendes. Qualcosa già bolliva in pentola da qualche mese.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

Si ma per 100 miseri milioni tutte le big entreranno in gioco...anche la suggestione United ci sta


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: La Juve presenterà Ronaldo nella data simbolica del 7/7.



La madre di Ronaldo non so se su instagram, twitter o facebook ha postato" Tutto pronto per domani".

Direi che ormai Ronaldo è a tutti gli effetti un giocatore della Juve. E' incredibile comunque come ogni anno vincano il campionato e coppa itlaia ancor prima che inizino.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Intanto l’agente di Higuain dice che l’argemtino sta bene a Torino



Pensate se non cedono nessuno e oltre a Ronaldo prendessero anche Milinkovic  (male che vada savic arriverà l'anno prossimo da loro, non ha neanche senso sperarci).


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma pensate che se Ronaldo decide di lasciare il Real e la cosa diventa di dominio pubblico, non si scatena l'asta a chi gli offre di più?
Se poi i due fattori congiunti "clausola+convinzione nel progetto juve" si verificano allora ormai è tutto fatto, questo è vero...anche se a me la storia degli applausi dello juventus stadium mi sa tanto di boiata ricamata dai giornali.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma per 100 miseri milioni tutte le big entreranno in gioco...anche la suggestione United ci sta



Si, ma sembra che Ronaldo voglia solo la Juventus.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Intanto l’agente di Higuain dice che l’argemtino sta bene a Torino



Per Higuain al Chelsea bisogna aspettare prima Sarri. Ci sta che non si sbilanci.


----------



## falconez (5 Luglio 2018)

Ora...premetto che sono il primo a non voler crederci.
Fonti piuttosto attendibili che non posso citare per motivi di privacy confermano che l'affare è fatto (o, meglio, già fatto).
Avrebbe (come ha anche dichiarato Moggi) già fatto le visite mediche in una clinica in Baviera e sarà presentato sabato 14/7.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo te la juve senza cr7 non vince di nuovo il campionato?



Esatto.

Ma magari con CR7 indiritti della serie A all’estero vengono venduti a 500 milioni in piú, con una buona fetta vhe viene al Milan che puó ripianre i oni e pensare al uuro. Inoltre altri campionimpenseranno che se in serie A ci é andato CR7 cimpossono andare anche loro, infine persi, Neymar, CR7, Iniesta magari Bale... la Liga inizierá a perdere il predominio che ha avuto negli ultimi 10 anni. Tuuto spazio da occupare...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si, ma sembra che Ronaldo voglia solo la Juventus.



o è la juve che vuole solo ronaldo?


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma magari con CR7 indiritti della serie A all’estero vengono venduti a 500 milioni in piú, con una buona fetta vhe viene al Milan che puó ripianre i oni e pensare al uuro. Inoltre altri campionimpenseranno che se in serie A ci é andato CR7 cimpossono andare anche loro, infine persi, Neymar, CR7, Iniesta magari Bale... la Liga inizierá a perdere il predominio che ha avuto negli ultimi 10 anni. Tuuto spazio da occupare...



Insomma alla fine toccherebbe ringraziare i gobbi?
Se una società pensa di sistemare i debiti e acquisire appeal con i grandi colpi delle rivali, stiamo freschi. 
Allora piuttosto preferisco retrocedere in serie B, ho detto tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Insomma alla fine toccherebbe ringraziare i gobbi?
> Se una società pensa di sistemare i debiti e acquisire appeal con i grandi colpi delle rivali, stiamo freschi.
> Allora piuttosto preferisco retrocedere in serie B, ho detto tutto.



è indubbio comunque che la serie A con questo colpo acquisirebbe maggior appeal, però poi tocca alle altre saper prendere altri campioni. Cosa francamente impossibile attualmente. Io non rosico per ronaldo, io rosico se se lo possono permettere e noi no. Questo significa che siamo ormai una nobile decaduta, e che rialzarci è ormai impossibile o quasi. Se la juve potesse permettersi Ronaldo, significherebbe proiettarla nell'elite del calcio di sempre, quella dove eravamo noi una volta, fatta di palloni d'oro e campionissimi. Che dire, pensiamo a noi stessi e a provare a risalire, magari cominciando a mettere a ferro e fuoco la società, invece di stare tranquilli e farci perculare con i cinefake.


----------



## vota DC (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> o è la juve che vuole solo ronaldo?



Non direi. 
Vucinic---> scudetto Juventus imbattuta
Tevez----> Juventus battuta, si consola con record 102 punti
Higuain---> Niente record, niente CL

Alla juventus non cambia niente. E' più CR7 che vuole dimostrare qualcosa.
Il problema è che ignora che si tratta dell'unica squadra dove non badano a quanto si è speso per giocatore: o segue le regole da caserma o sono capaci di tenerlo in tribuna.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non direi.
> Vucinic---> scudetto Juventus imbattuta
> Tevez----> Juventus battuta, si consola con record 102 punti
> Higuain---> Niente record, niente CL
> ...



non ho capito cosa c'entri con il mio discorso..


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La madre di Ronaldo non so se su instagram, twitter o facebook ha postato" Tutto pronto per domani".
> .



Inaugura non so che, si chiama Casa Aveira, ha fatto un nuovo post.
Ma già nel vecchio c’era l’hashtag e la bandiera brasiliana


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Per sdrammatizzare, ma neanche tanto, Pompiloo dice che ha fatto già le visit mediche a Montcarlo )))))))
> 
> Comunque, credo proprio che ci fosse una clausola sul contratto, e che Perez sia stato messo alle strett da Mendes. Qualcosa già bolliva in pentola da qualche mese.



Moggi dice Monaco di Baviera, questo Montecarlo.
Intanto CR7 è stato in Russia a giocare fino a poco fa e ora è, dalle foto Instagram, in vacanza con la ragazza.

Le visite le avrebbe fatte un mese fa?


----------



## ilcondompelato (5 Luglio 2018)

andrèsilva95 ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo... il monopolio non è mai un bene, sia esso nel calcio o in qualsiasi altro settore
> qua non si parla solo di un'operazione tecnica, già di per se deprimente per gli avversari
> ma è un'operazione che coinvolge ogni aspetto, soprattutto economico: la juve è lontana anni luce dalle big europee in tema di introiti commerciali; beh con un'operazione de genere il fatturato salirebbe in modo assurdo nel giro di pochi anni, allargando ancora di più la forbice tra la juve e le altre, già enorme. Insomma è un'operazione che fa bene solo alla juve, non sicuramente agli altri



Questa operazione sancisce il completo distacco della juve rispetto al resto d'italia.

È chiaro che questo acquisto non va visto solo in ottica tecnica, ma qui ci sono aspetti commerciali che sono infinitamente rilevanti.

Tre anni di ronaldo alla juve vuol dire colmare di molto il gap che li separa da chi attualmente fattura 200 mln in piu

Il rischio di un dominio lungo decenni esiste e non é pessimismo spicciolo


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Commisso sarà gasatissimo.


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma pensate che se Ronaldo decide di lasciare il Real e la cosa diventa di dominio pubblico, non si scatena l'asta a chi gli offre di più?
> Se poi i due fattori congiunti "clausola+convinzione nel progetto juve" si verificano allora ormai è tutto fatto, questo è vero...anche se a me la storia degli applausi dello juventus stadium mi sa tanto di boiata ricamata dai giornali.



L’Italia è appetibile fiscalmente, è questo il punto determinante: qua Ronaldo pagherebbe solo 100k euro all’anno per i redditi generati all’estero (riforma varata dal governo Renzi), ecco perché vuole venire qua


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Insomma alla fine toccherebbe ringraziare i gobbi?
> Se una società pensa di sistemare i debiti e acquisire appeal con i grandi colpi delle rivali, stiamo freschi.
> Allora piuttosto preferisco retrocedere in serie B, ho detto tutto.



No. Bisogna accettare che la Juve adesso é un altro mondo.

Loro fatturano 500-600 milioni noi meno di 300.

Tolte le spese generali per i giocatori a loro restano 500 milioni tra cartellini e ingaggi, a noi 200.

Loro possono spendere 100 milioni l’anno in cartellini e 400 di ingaggi
Noi 50 in cartellini e 150 un ingaggi.

Preoccuparsi della Juve che prende Ronaldo é come se il Brescia si preoccupasse che il Milan prende Bonucci.

Se hai un budget di 1/3 non puoi competere. Fanno un altro sport.

Peró puoi oensare di tornare a competere diminuendo questo gap.

Tanto loro non é che piú che vincerle tutte possano fare.

Se riesci ad innescare un trend positivo che ti tiri fuori dalla buca, passi da 250 a 350 di fatturato, inizi a rigiocare la champions, sostituisci Nocerino con Naingollan.... attiri pubblico locale e internazionale, ti fai uno stadio.... 

Allora il gap si riduce, nel frattempo Ronaldo é in spiaggia con Buffon e puoi tornare a giocartela.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è indubbio comunque che la serie A con questo colpo acquisirebbe maggior appeal, però poi tocca alle altre saper prendere altri campioni. Cosa francamente impossibile attualmente. Io non rosico per ronaldo, io rosico se se lo possono permettere e noi no. Questo significa che siamo ormai una nobile decaduta, e che rialzarci è ormai impossibile o quasi. Se la juve potesse permettersi Ronaldo, significherebbe proiettarla nell'elite del calcio di sempre, quella dove eravamo noi una volta, fatta di palloni d'oro e campionissimi. Che dire, pensiamo a noi stessi e a provare a risalire, magari cominciando a mettere a ferro e fuoco la società, invece di stare tranquilli e farci perculare con i cinefake.



Ti ricordo che la Juve nel 2007 era in serie B, con una rosa depauperata e un bilamcio di -70 milioni.
Per uscire da Li la proprietá ha investito meno di 100 milioni e sono anche passati da 7na serie di topiche di mercato colossali (Melo, Diego, Martinez....).

Hanno avuto una “spintina” con lo stadio dal Comune, ma a noi potrebbe darcela la proprietá.
Per il resto é questione di calma, continuitá, competenza.


----------



## diavolo (5 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma magari con CR7 indiritti della serie A all’estero vengono venduti a 500 milioni in piú, con una buona fetta vhe viene al Milan che puó ripianre i oni e pensare al uuro. Inoltre altri campionimpenseranno che se in serie A ci é andato CR7 cimpossono andare anche loro, infine persi, Neymar, CR7, Iniesta magari Bale... la Liga inizierá a perdere il predominio che ha avuto negli ultimi 10 anni. Tuuto spazio da occupare...



1)I diritti tv della serie A sono già stati venduti fino al 2021 per un tozzo di pane
2)il PSG in questi anni ha portato un sacco di campioni nel campionato francese ma non è che per questo c'è la fila di top player per andare a giocare al Montpellier,ad attrarre altri campioni sarà solo la Juventus che può pagarli e permetterseli.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che la Juve nel 2007 era in serie B, con una rosa depauperata e un bilamcio di -70 milioni.
> Per uscire da Li la proprietá ha investito meno di 100 milioni e sono anche passati da 7na serie di topiche di mercato colossali (Melo, Diego, Martinez....).
> 
> Hanno avuto una “spintina” con lo stadio dal Comune, ma a noi potrebbe darcela la proprietá.
> Per il resto é questione di calma, continuitá, competenza.



Dalla melma li hanno tirati fuori 3 acquisti azzeccati ( di cui la stampa non ne diede conto) Pirlo, Vidal e Lichsteiner.


----------



## RossoSuNero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.



Dispiace vedere l'isteria dei nostri tifosi di fronte a questa notizia.

Prendono Ronaldo? E chi se ne frega. Dobbiamo pensare alle nostre cose.

Oltretutto lo prendono (SE lo prendono) solo perchè esiste una clausola per cui può andare praticamente alla Juve. Pensate sia davvero la sua prima scelta?

Bah.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma magari con CR7 indiritti della serie A all’estero vengono venduti a 500 milioni in piú, con una buona fetta vhe viene al Milan che puó ripianre i oni e pensare al uuro. Inoltre altri campionimpenseranno che se in serie A ci é andato CR7 cimpossono andare anche loro, infine persi, Neymar, CR7, Iniesta magari Bale... la Liga inizierá a perdere il predominio che ha avuto negli ultimi 10 anni. Tuuto spazio da occupare...



Eh ma hai ragione! Speriamo che vada veramente alla Juventus !


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

L'unica speranza è che il Real vada a prendere subito Neymar, prima di cedere Cristina. A quel punto non credo che il PSG resti con le mani in mano.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che il Real vada a prendere subito Neymar, prima di cedere Cristina. A quel punto non credo che il PSG resti con le mani in mano.



.


----------



## Emme (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, nel corso dell'incontro con Florentino Perez, Jorge Mendes sta ribadendo la volontà di Ronaldo di lasciare il Real Madrid.
> 
> La Juve è prudente ma pronta a portare a termine l'operazione e cercare di chiuderla. Ancora non c'è una trattativa. Ma la Juve è pronta se il Real dovesse decidere di trattare la cessione sui 100 milioni di euro.


Ottima pubblicità per una Juve che ha aumentato del 25% gli abbomamenti e proprio in qst momento parte la campagna abbomamenti...bisognerà giustificare anche con palliativi qst aumento...non basta Cancelo ed Emre Can


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Ottima pubblicità per una Juve che ha aumentato del 25% gli abbomamenti e proprio in qst momento parte la campagna abbomamenti...bisognerà giustificare anche con palliativi qst aumento...non basta Cancelo ed Emre Can&#55357;&#56841;



alla fine sarà così

mi sembra di rivedere la scena di Champions con il Real 
con tutti le tv italiane a urlare allo scandalo x un rigore netto


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

*Giornali spagnoli e portoghesi di stamattina.
Marca: Ronaldo vuole andare ed è stato ribadito nell’incontro Mendes-Perez. Il Real Madrid ha fissato il prezzo a 100 milioni. Giocatore amareggiato anche per questo.
AS: Ronaldo ha già l’intesa con la Juve per 30 milioni l’anno, da settimane. Manca solo l’accordo finale tra i club.
A Bola: la chiusura dell’affare è questione di ore. *


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Quindi la “clausola” prima la voleva CR7 perché non aveva ottenuto il ritocco di ingaggio, ora l’ha messa Perez, così per masochismo, e Ronaldo se l’è presa.
> 
> Domani uscirà che la clausola l’ha fatta mettere Marotta per indennizzo dell’eliminazione Champions



ti correggo, la clausola l'hanno fatta mettere fassone e mirabelli nell'affare silva pero la sentenza uefa ha sconbussolato i piani altrimenti cr7 sarebbe venuto al milan e san siro sarebbe venuto giu


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

340 milioni lordi in 4 anni per vincere una Coppa che avrebbero vinto comunque, anno prima anno dopo.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ti correggo, la clausola l'hanno fatta mettere fassone e mirabelli nell'affare silva pero la sentenza uefa ha sconbussolato i piani altrimenti cr7 sarebbe venuto al milan e san siro sarebbe venuto giu



Alt, se passiamo a Commisso è nostro.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: la trattativa sarebbe agevolata anche dal PSG. Al Khelaifi potrebbe infatti essere costretto a liberare Neymar in direzione Real dalla nuova convocazione alla camera giudicante dell’UEFA. E anche grazie a questa sponda decisiva che la possibilità si sta concretizzando sempre di più.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Alt, se passiamo a Commisso è nostro.



eh magari, sarebbe l'unico modo per farmi digerire l'odioso zaza


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: la trattativa sarebbe agevolata anche dal PSG. Al Khelaifi potrebbe infatti essere costretto a liberare Neymar in direzione Real dalla nuova convocazione alla camera giudicante dell’UEFA. E anche grazie a questa sponda decisiva che la possibilità si sta concretizzando sempre di più.*



Che roba, pensate che questi stanno cedendo Ronaldo e gli ritorna indietro quasi per caso Neymar, così tanto per cambiare qualcosina eppure i tifosi incazzati neri non sono soddisfatti se non arriva anche Mbappè.
Noi Zaza Borini Berardi.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: la trattativa sarebbe agevolata anche dal PSG. Al Khelaifi potrebbe infatti essere costretto a liberare Neymar in direzione Real dalla nuova convocazione alla camera giudicante dell’UEFA. E anche grazie a questa sponda decisiva che la possibilità si sta concretizzando sempre di più.*



E il PSG resterebbe con le mani in mano? Non credo.

Vendendo Neymar a 200 e passa milioni e prendendo Ronaldo sistemerebbe anche i conti, tra l'atro. 

Ma la mia è solo una speranza, lo ammetto. Penso di essere stato il primo al mondo a parlare di Ronaldo alla Juve, a maggio.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il PSG resterebbe con le mani in mano? Non credo?
> 
> Vendendo Neymar a 200 e passa milioni e prendendo Ronaldo sistemerebbe anche i conti, tra l'atro.
> 
> Ma la mia è solo una speranza, lo ammetto. Penso di essere stato il primo al mondo a parlare di Ronaldo alla Juve, a maggio.



Da quello che si dice pare che Ronaldo preferisca la Juve e la Serie A. In particolare in Spagna dicono che è da un bel po’ che ha quest’idea di andare alla Juventus.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il PSG resterebbe con le mani in mano? Non credo.
> 
> Vendendo Neymar a 200 e passa milioni e prendendo Ronaldo sistemerebbe anche i conti, tra l'atro.
> 
> Ma la mia è solo una speranza, lo ammetto. Penso di essere stato il primo al mondo a parlare di Ronaldo alla Juve, a maggio.



Mi sembra strano dal PSG... questo ha follie des grandeurs e si lascia sfuggire Neymar senza nemmeno provarci per CR7 quando sono almeno 3 o 4 anni che ci prova?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2018)

Scusate torno ora dal ban, ci tenevo a dire una cosa:

Se la Juve prende Ronaldo e noi solo Zaza, portatemi una pistola.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusate torno ora dal ban, ci tenevo a dire una cosa:
> 
> Se la Juve prende Ronaldo e noi solo Zaza, portatemi una pistola.



Tornare ora dal Ban e trovare sta situazione è tipo svegliarsi dal coma e trovarsi in una apocalisse zombie


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.



Quindi Florentino ieri ha chiamato d’urgenza Mendes per velocizzare la sua pubblica decapitazione.
Tutto chiaro


----------



## Emme (5 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alla fine sarà così
> 
> mi sembra di rivedere la scena di Champions con il Real
> con tutti le tv italiane a urlare allo scandalo x un rigore netto



Le stesse tv che a noi ci sbeffeggiano davanti alla Uega...il più grosso problema della dirigenza del Milan é che non sa proprio comunicare...e mi dispiace perché un tempo eravamo maestri...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.



perché omettere la Germania? (Bayer Monaco)
stranissimo dopo che ben 2 volte sono passati con dei furti 

alias il Bayer come squadra è + forte


----------



## papadb (5 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No. Bisogna accettare che la Juve adesso é un altro mondo.
> 
> Loro fatturano 500-600 milioni noi meno di 300.
> 
> ...



e allora scusa ma l'opera di Mirabelli sembra sabotaggio...prendendo Zaza e gli altri che sta cercando affossi il progetto di crescita..


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.*


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 340 milioni lordi in 4 anni per vincere una Coppa che avrebbero vinto comunque, anno prima anno dopo.



Tu ragioni troppo sul risultato sportivo. Alla società interessa incrementare il fatturato e il brand. Attirare sponsor e nuovi tifosi nei mercati emergenti.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.



Quella seghetta di Bymbala già agli addii?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.



Ma cosa ne sa Palmieri di bilanci e spazi salariali XD

Higuain parte, ma Dybala e Pjanic no. Anche perché allora non avrebbe senso CR7


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.



Cedere Dybala+Higuain+Pjanic per prendere Ronaldo a fine carriera è un modo di ragionare da squadretta proprio. Se lo fanno si scavano la fossa da soli. Speriamo...

Intanto il Real, che invece è una società TOP davvero, valuta la situazione e cederà Ronaldo solo se nel frattempo si assicurerà uno tipo Mbappe Neymar o Salah per sostituirlo. Io ci vedo una bella differenza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.



hahahahaha dei geni 
adesso si che riconosco la Juve


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.



Milanworld non è un forum sulle fonti. Commentate solo le notizie.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tornare ora dal Ban e trovare sta situazione è tipo svegliarsi dal coma e trovarsi in una apocalisse zombie



Rick sei tu?


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo te la juve senza cr7 non vince di nuovo il campionato?



Lo vincerebbe anche con Zaza. Cr7 le permetterà di aprire un ciclo in Europa.
In Italia vincerà il campionato ancora più agevolmente, umiliando le avversarie. Ma non vedo che benefici abbiano le altre squadre dal trasferimento di Ronaldo alla juve. Non vedo io da milanista che benefici possa avere nel vedere la mia squadra prendere 4 o 5 gol ogni volta che li affronto e finire costantemente il campionato a 30 punti di distacco.
E' il solito discorso arrogante che fanno per provare a stare un po' più simpatici.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cedere Dybala+Higuain+Pjanic per prendere Ronaldo a fine carriera è un modo di ragionare da squadretta proprio. Se lo fanno si scavano la fossa da soli. Speriamo...
> 
> Intanto il Real, che invece è una società TOP davvero, valuta la situazione e cederà Ronaldo solo se nel frattempo si assicurerà uno tipo Mbappe Neymar o Salah per sostituirlo. Io ci vedo una bella differenza.



una cosa non capisco 
xkè ci sono solo nomi di punte atipiche?
cioè sia Neymar sia Mbappe che Salah(che ha appena rinnovato)
non sono attaccanti da mettere dentro area 

capirei Lewandosky Cavani Kane ecc..


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Bargiggia: Mendes ha raggirato Perez, facendogli credere che escludendo Spagna, Inghilterra e Parigi, Ronaldo sarebbe potuto andare a giocare solamente in Cina o in America. Perez non aveva pensato alla Juventus. Adesso i bianconeri si fanno forza della volontà di Ronaldo che vuole andare a a giocare a Torino. La Juve è ottimista sulla chiusura della trattativa.*


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo vincerebbe anche con Zaza. *Cr7 le permetterà di aprire un ciclo in Europa.*
> In Italia vincerà il campionato ancora più agevolmente, umiliando le avversarie. Ma non vedo che benefici abbiano le altre squadre dal trasferimento di Ronaldo alla juve. Non vedo io da milanista che benefici possa avere nel vedere la mia squadra prendere 4 o 5 gol ogni volta che li affronto e finire costantemente il campionato a 30 punti di distacco.
> E' il solito discorso arrogante che fanno per provare a stare un po' più simpatici.



Non ti pare un controsenso "aprire un ciclo" con uno di 33 anni?

Io direi che con Ronaldo provano a vincere subito quella Champions che hanno sfiorato mille volte. Parlare di ciclo addirittura... Ma ti diro: se il Real reinveste bene (come sa fare) i soldi di Ronaldo saranno ancora i più forti di tutti.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ti pare un controsenso "aprire un ciclo" con uno di 33 anni?
> 
> Io direi che con Ronaldo provano a vincere subito quella Champions che hanno sfiorato mille volte. Parlare di ciclo addirittura... Ma ti diro: se il Real reinveste bene (come sa fare) i soldi di Ronaldo saranno ancora i più forti di tutti.



Pare che stai parlando di un pinco pallino qualsiasi di 33 anni.

Questo è uno dei più forti della storia del calcio, è? Fantascienza per la Serie A.


----------



## Tell93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Mendes ha raggirato Perez, facendogli credere che escludendo Spagna, Inghilterra e Parigi, Ronaldo sarebbe potuto andare a giocare solamente in Cina o in America. Perez non aveva pensato alla Juventus. Adesso i bianconeri si fanno forza della volontà di Ronaldo che vuole andare a a giocare a Torino. La Juve è ottimista sulla chiusura della trattativa.*



Sicuramente il presidente del REAL MADRID si fa raggirare... manco fosse il presidente del Rende, ma per favore


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.*



Azz...ne varrebbe la pena cosi? Boh..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> una cosa non capisco
> xkè ci sono solo nomi di punte atipiche?
> cioè sia Neymar sia Mbappe che Salah(che ha appena rinnovato)
> non sono attaccanti da mettere dentro area
> ...



Sensazione mia: se cedono Ronaldo rifanno tutto l'attacco, cedendo anche Bale e Benzema.

Azzardo l'attacco Real SE cedono Ronaldo: Neymar (o Mbappe) + Lewandowski + Salah, con Isco e Asensio come alternative.
Forse non riusciranno a costruirlo in una sola stagione, ma mi aspetto una cosa del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ti pare un controsenso "aprire un ciclo" con uno di 33 anni?
> 
> Io direi che con Ronaldo provano a vincere subito quella Champions che hanno sfiorato mille volte. Parlare di ciclo addirittura... Ma ti diro: se il Real reinveste bene (come sa fare) i soldi di Ronaldo saranno ancora i più forti di tutti.



Ma l'hai visto il fisico di CR7?
Senza infortuni dura altri 5 anni ad alti livelli, è integro al 100%
Inoltre con l'arrivo di Cr7 e una proprietà serissima arriveranno a molti altri giocatori top


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sensazione mia: se cedono Ronaldo rifanno tutto l'attacco, cedendo anche Bale e Benzema.
> 
> Azzardo l'attacco Real SE cedono Ronaldo: Neymar (o Mbappe) + Lewandowski + Salah, con Isco e Asensio come alternative.
> Forse non riusciranno a costruirlo in una sola stagione, ma mi aspetto una cosa del genere.



Salah ha appena rinnovato


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Gerardo Giannone (rappresentante operai FCA Pomigliano): Dopo Higuain anche Ronaldo? Io faccio un appello al ministro Di Maio affinché blocchi tutto questo. Noi operai FCA non abbiamo un aumento in busta paga da più di 10 anni. Gli stabilimenti sono in cassa integrazione. Con lo stipendio di Ronaldo potrebbero dare 200 euro di aumento a tutti i dipendenti.*


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ti pare un controsenso "aprire un ciclo" con uno di 33 anni?
> 
> Io direi che con Ronaldo provano a vincere subito quella Champions che hanno sfiorato mille volte. Parlare di ciclo addirittura... Ma ti diro: se il Real reinveste bene (come sa fare) i soldi di Ronaldo saranno ancora i più forti di tutti.



Il problema è che se ora prendono Ronaldo, tra 2 anni possono prendere Mbappe o Neymar o chi gli pare. La grande portata del colpo è questa. 
5 anni fa non riuscivano a prendere Van Persie e ripiegavano su Bendtner e Anelka. Ora prendono Cristiano Ronaldo.
E comunque l'età per lui non conta. E' sempre più letale. Almeno fino a 36-37 resterà il centravanti più forte al mondo.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pare che stai parlando di un pinco pallino qualsiasi di 33 anni.
> 
> Questo è uno dei più forti della storia del calcio, è? Fantascienza per la Serie A.



Certo, parlo del punto di vista solamente tecnico, fermo restando che è un giocatore meraviglioso.

Faccio un'osservazione: Ronaldo non è uno Zidane, è un giocatore fortissimo atleticamente, superiore a tutti, direi il migliore di sempre... e se si infortunasse? Per esempio un legamento... Per me puntare tutto così su un solo giocatore che va per i 33 è un rischio enorme e non è ragionare da grande club.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gerardo Giannone (rappresentante operai FCA Pomigliano): Dopo Higuain anche Ronaldo? Io faccio un appello al ministro Di Maio affinché blocchi tutto questo. Noi operai FCA non abbiamo un aumento in busta paga da più di 10 anni. Gli stabilimenti sono in cassa integrazione. Con lo stipendio di Ronaldo potrebbero dare 200 euro di aumento a tutti i dipendenti.



Quotate le notizie


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se ora prendono Ronaldo, tra 2 anni possono prendere Mbappe o Neymar o chi gli pare. La grande portata del colpo è questa.
> 5 anni fa non riuscivano a prendere Van Persie e ripiegavano su Bendtner e Anelka. Ora prendono Cristiano Ronaldo.
> E comunque l'età per lui non conta. E' sempre più letale. Almeno fino a 36-37 resterà il centravanti più forte al mondo.



Vedremo ragazzi. Magari avete ragione voi, visto che la mia opinione è l'unica fuori dal coro.

Per come vedo io il calcio un club che punta al TOP si svena per Mbappe, non per Ronaldo. Ma alla fine son punti di vista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gerardo Giannone (rappresentante operai FCA Pomigliano): Dopo Higuain anche Ronaldo? Io faccio un appello al ministro Di Maio affinché blocchi tutto questo. Noi operai FCA non abbiamo un aumento in busta paga da più di 10 anni. Gli stabilimenti sono in cassa integrazione. Con lo stipendio di Ronaldo potrebbero dare 200 euro di aumento a tutti i dipendenti.



Si beh...io sono giusto qua in FCA e sono tutti che si lamentando per il lavoro(poco) cassa integrazione (tanta)....se la vedono nera alcuni


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Salah ha appena rinnovato



Figurati, se Perez e il Real si muovono comprano anche Anfield Road.

Salah oltretutto lo conosciamo bene... ricordi cosa ha combinato con la Fiorentina per andare alla Roma?


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai visto il fisico di CR7?
> Senza infortuni dura altri 5 anni ad alti livelli, è integro al 100%
> Inoltre con l'arrivo di Cr7 e una proprietà serissima arriveranno a molti altri giocatori top



Magari hai ragione tu. Vedo che la mia opinione è la sola fuori dal coro per cui probabilmente mi sbaglio.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ragazzi. Magari avete ragione voi, visto che la mia opinione è l'unica fuori dal coro.
> 
> Per come vedo io il calcio un club che punta al TOP si svena per Mbappe, non per Ronaldo. Ma alla fine son punti di vista.



Ora come ora è più facile arrivare a Ronaldo che a Mbappè, per un discorso anagrafico, perchè non si va a trattare con lo sceicco e soprattutto perchè Ronaldo si è esposto e ha chiesto la cessione.
Però al momento Ronaldo resta il giocatore più decisivo al mondo, e va ad impreziosire una rosa quasi perfetta e completa in ogni reparto.
Poi, ripeto, a livello di ritorno mediatico ed economico è un colpo gigantesco. Di questo passo questi tra qualche anno potranno permettersi mercati sempre più onerosi, e il problema è che Marotta e Paratici non sbagliano mai una mossa.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.*





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.*





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Mendes ha raggirato Perez, facendogli credere che escludendo Spagna, Inghilterra e Parigi, Ronaldo sarebbe potuto andare a giocare solamente in Cina o in America. Perez non aveva pensato alla Juventus. Adesso i bianconeri si fanno forza della volontà di Ronaldo che vuole andare a a giocare a Torino. La Juve è ottimista sulla chiusura della trattativa.*





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Gerardo Giannone (rappresentante operai FCA Pomigliano): Dopo Higuain anche Ronaldo? Io faccio un appello al ministro Di Maio affinché blocchi tutto questo. Noi operai FCA non abbiamo un aumento in busta paga da più di 10 anni. Gli stabilimenti sono in cassa integrazione. Con lo stipendio di Ronaldo potrebbero dare 200 euro di aumento a tutti i dipendenti.*



.


----------



## PM3 (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se ora prendono Ronaldo, tra 2 anni possono prendere Mbappe o Neymar o chi gli pare. La grande portata del colpo è questa.
> 5 anni fa non riuscivano a prendere Van Persie e ripiegavano su Bendtner e Anelka. Ora prendono Cristiano Ronaldo.
> E comunque l'età per lui non conta. E' sempre più letale. Almeno fino a 36-37 resterà il centravanti più forte al mondo.



Le tue sono previsioni ottimistiche che potrebbero verificarsi, ma anche no.
Intanto vediamo se lo acquistano e se cederanno veramente 3 titolari, di cui due giovani, per prendere CR7.
Tu dici che fino a 36-37 sarà ancora il migliore, io dico che nel calcio non si possono fare previsioni. 
Può avere un infortunio alla prima giornata di campionato e non tornare più quello che era (come Ibra). Oppure può rivincere la Champions 3 volte di fila con la Juve.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*


----------

